

Trapster Acquired by Nokia. - BluePoints
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-12-13/nokia-maps-division-buys-reach-unlimited-to-acquire-trapster.html

======
s7ephen
I thought Nokia was having some financial difficulties? They closed their
flagship Manhattan store and EOL'd a bunch of their products (like the Maemo)
directly after launch.

